# Deer Bacon



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I would like to say Thanks first of all to Wyogoob. I saw his Buffalo Bacon recipe. I would link it, but I don't know how. I figured that I would give it a try with mule deer. I did do a few things differently. I found a different seasoning at Sportsman and I smoked mine for 3 hrs. vs. the liquid smoke. I also used maple flavored sausage. I finished it off in the oven to 140 degrees and sliced. I fried some up, and I have to say it's pretty darn good!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sooooo..... ummmm..... you gonna share some with me?


----------



## A12GaugeGirl (Jan 10, 2015)

I am so glad to see this thread this morning! I want to make deer bacon from my mule deer but I had no idea where to start. Now I do!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hunting777 said:


> I would like to say Thanks first of all to Wyogoob. I saw his Buffalo Bacon recipe. I would link it, but I don't know how. I figured that I would give it a try with mule deer. I did do a few things differently. I found a different seasoning at Sportsman and I smoked mine for 3 hrs. vs. the liquid smoke. I also used maple flavored sausage. I finished it off in the oven to 140 degrees and sliced. I fried some up, and I have to say it's pretty darn good!


You're welcome. That looks really good 777. We liked the venison bacon for BLT sandwiches.

Forum member Bears Butt turned me on to the deer bacon here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/58578-venison-bacon.html

Then I made wild game bacon out of bison here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/113234-buffalo-bacon.html

To link an old thread just copy and paste the URL of a post in the old thread to the new post you're writing.

.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So we ran out of deer bacon a few months ago. We got looking into the freezer to see if we had more and found a bag of Goose meat. So I said to my son, why not and made some Goose bacon! We used a cracked pepper garlic season mix instead of maple. it turned out better than what we hoped for. Pretty crazy, you can make bacon out of any meat!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, looks really good.


I like the ground wild game bacon for BLTs


.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I made some ground and formed antelope bacon last fall using the Owen's seasoning kit and while I do prefer my pork belly bacon over the ground and formed the ground and formed is great for what it is. Guess I better like it since I ended up with 60 2 person meals out of the deal.


----------



## Thanar (Aug 9, 2018)

hunting777 said:


> So we ran out of deer bacon a few months ago. We got looking into the freezer to see if we had more and found a bag of Goose meat. So I said to my son, why not and made some Goose bacon! We used a cracked pepper garlic season mix instead of maple. it turned out better than what we hoped for. Pretty crazy, you can make bacon out of any meat!


this a good choice. May to add basil and rosemary


----------

